# Google redirect virus



## tmckinney (Feb 14, 2011)

Whenever I click on a search result in Google it does not send me to the correct website. I get redirected. It looks like some type of malware. What can i do?


----------



## Marrow Man (Feb 14, 2011)

Don't use Google.

Have you run a scan on your computer? What anti-malware program are you currently running?


----------



## fredtgreco (Feb 14, 2011)

You can start by downloading (free) Malwarebytes Antimalware.

Here is an excellent tutorial on cleaning an infected PC:
Vista Malware Removal/Cleaning Procedure - MajorGeeks Support Forums


----------



## tmckinney (Feb 14, 2011)

Symantec. Yes I have ran a scan


----------



## Marrow Man (Feb 14, 2011)

Here's the software Fred is talking about: Malwarebytes Anti-Malware - Free software downloads and software reviews - CNET Download.com

Download that and see if it finds anything.


----------



## tmckinney (Feb 14, 2011)

I will add that after I ran my scan it quarantined what looks like a trojan horse. When I click on delete it asks me if I'm sure I want to do that. If it is malicious why would it ask me if I wanted to delete it?


----------



## Marrow Man (Feb 14, 2011)

It's just being sure. Sometimes antimalware programs will detect a file that's not actually malware. It just wants to doublecheck before you get rid of something important.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Feb 15, 2011)

I downloaded Microsoft security Essentials anti virus / malware on two of my desktops because they were getting the blue screen. It is free. I took Norton off of those. It found a trojan that Norton wasn't locating. They have been fine since.


----------



## Bethel (Feb 15, 2011)

I had this same problem right after Christmas. Malware did not work for our home computer. SUPERAntiSpyware.com has a free program that found & deleted many corrupted files and fixed my computer. I hope this helps!


----------



## O'GodHowGreatThouArt (Feb 15, 2011)

tmckinney said:


> I will add that after I ran my scan it quarantined what looks like a trojan horse. When I click on delete it asks me if I'm sure I want to do that. If it is malicious why would it ask me if I wanted to delete it?



Sometimes antivirus programs will detect legitimate programs and classify them as viruses. It's there for advanced users so they don't accidentally kill a good thing. 

EDIT: Tim beat me to the punch


----------



## fishingpipe (Feb 15, 2011)

I had this and none of the anti-virus nor malware programs worked. I went to bleepingcomputer.com and one of their volunteers walked me through a fix. It is a free service, but the individual volunteers accept donations. 

Google redirect is a nasty little bugger. Very hard to remove. But these guys did it without having to resort to more extreme measures. It was really quite easy and painless, though it took a couple of days of going back and forth for it to get done.


----------



## Skyler (Feb 15, 2011)

I remember a rootkit I had to deal with once that did that. Malwarebytes detected half of it and removed it, but the other half replaced it when the computer was restarted.

Fortunately it was the kind that hid itself from the parent operating system, so I just used the command prompt to dump a directory listing into a text file and then compared that with Linux's results. Anything that Linux saw and Windows didn't was part of the rootkit and got killed.

I booted it back up and it worked. I was lucky. Some rootkits aren't that polite.


----------



## tmckinney (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanks for all the advice.


----------

